# Help with biting



## zarashley (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, 
I've had my hedgie Tink for awhile. I get her out to play alot, She getting tamer and tamer every time. She seams to like me and like being out of her cage. But now all of a sudden she is biting. I dont know why, Shes been frindly and now shes done a 180. When i get her out i always let her lay there for awhile about 10mins or so. And then hold her. Now when i go to pick her up or when shes in my lap she starts bitting at me or the towel she on. Shes bitting at my hands and arms. Nothing has changed that I know of. It just seems like now she doesn't want to be out. How do I make her understand that she can't bite?? anyone know . I need some serious help. Shes leaing bruses. She really was getting tame, But now i'm really concerened. Any suggestions . Please Help !!
Ashley & Tink.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Is it possible that she may be hurt or sick and that is how she is telling you? If she was doing so well.. thats the other thing I can think of. Or maybe you had a food smell on your hands.. Or maybe a new lotion or soap?


----------



## suivezmoi (Sep 24, 2008)

how long have you had her exactly? Has she gone through quilling? Mine got really bitey when he went through quilling. Do you feed her by hand because that might also trigger it, also as I'm sure you have read on here they do bite if they smell something yummy so if you are wearing lotion or perfume it could be the cause as well


----------



## zarashley (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, I've tried all of that, She was given to me. I've had her about 7 or 8 months, So she use to me by now. I dont know if i maybe made her mad or what. But i'm still going to handle her and deal with the bitting , so she know whos boss and that the bitting isn't going to get her any where.
I guess thats my only option.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Ashley how long has this been going on? Is the biting a very new thing for her? If it is something that just started recently, could she have a quill that is growing in wrong poking her causing her pain and to bite?


----------



## zarashley (Sep 25, 2008)

well, the bitting just started last sunday. I dont know if shes already been the the quiling stage bcause the people that had her before me had her for about a year. she almost two years old. So i would think shes already been through that. But as far as a quill being stuck i never thought of that i do know that some of hers are grown in dirrent and that some are broken off too. I'm not as to why? but she been soo nice the whole time i've had her. She go to the point where she would completly lay her quills down and i could pet her and stroke her boady for about 20mins. or so. Now she wants nothing to do with me. I took her out thursday, I always put her in a run around pin to start off with to let her adjust and then pick her up and put her on my lap on a towel. Thursday when i got her out for aout 45mins. She didnot bite me this time. I think maybe I'm holding her to long and she getting upset after awhile. I normaly hold her for 45min to any hour. I'm just not sure what to do? and why she changed so suddend. As far as finding a quill that may be bothering her how would i find it. Shes not really letting me check her out that close any more. ?
Thank You for all your support and help !
Ashley


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The sudden change concerns me. To me it means something is up. Either something happened, she's not feeling right, or who knows. At her age, she shouldn't be going through a baby quilling. Is she losing quills or has lost them recently? 

To look for a quill sit her on your lap and gently try to comb through her quills or if she raises them immediately try to look at them to see if anything that looks abnormal. I'd even gently roll her in your hands to look for anything pointing in the wrong direction. If that won't work, how does she react at bath time or after? Will she let you brush through her quills while distracted with a bath?

Does she bite at random or just when you are touching her? If touching try to see if it is a particular way. Maybe she's got an injury that hurts... or maybe a quill in that area.


----------

